
The Bug in Apple’s Latest Marketing Campaign - edmorley
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/04/15/the-bug-in-apples-latest-marketing-campaign/
======
musicale
The IDFA should be turned off by default, not just reset every month.

But I do tend to trust Apple more than Google on privacy since Apple's
business model isn't based on tracking you.

On the other hand, it seems to be impossible to prevent the Apple watch from
connecting to any Wi-Fi network you've ever connected to on the iPhone
whenever it can. ;-(

